

Evolution of Geek - brianl
http://www.flowtown.com/blog/the-evolution-of-the-geek?display=wide

======
brianl
You can tell that the pop culture geeks put this together... still worth a
smirk.

There are many more species of tech geeks than all others combined.

I'm glad that they at least branched us tech geeks before the steve urkel
ubergeek.

